# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  افزایش درصد ریاضی و فیزیک به اندازه 30 درصد

## Mohadese

ممکنه بشه؟
من مفاهیمو خوب بلدم تستامو حول و حوش 50 میزنم ایا میتونم به 70 یا80 برسونم این 2 درس رو؟
چجوری؟
مرسی از همه عزیزان که پاسخ میدن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Slow

مشکلت تو سرعتته یا جواب دادن به سوالا؟
ینی بلد نیستی جواب بدی یا وقت کم میاری؟

----------


## Mohadese

بعضی جاهاش یادم رفته
تست بزنم حله
ولی خب خیلی جاهاشو یادم رفته :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Slow

جاهایی که کمتر یادت رفته رو تستاشو بزن یادت میاد..
مشخص کن چه مباحثیو میخوای نزنی...که تمرکزت بیشتر رو بقیه باشه
مدار و دینامیک رو اگر خوب بلد نیستی خیلی روش وقت نذار چون خوب میتونن بپیچونن

نظر من بود
باشد که کارشناسان نظرات بهتری بدهند!

----------


## Mohadese

بدبختیم اینه که هکه چیو قدیما خیلی خوب بلد بودم 
مغرور شدم فیزیک خوندم
الان به خاک سیاه نشستم
ارزومه 50 بزنم

----------


## استاد مشمولی

تکنیکهای ضرب و تقسیم تون رو باید بالا ببرین 
یه فایلی دارم ارسال میکنم سایت کنکور تا در این مورد تقویت بشین

----------

